# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Robinho held over 'sex assault'

## Perdita

Premier League footballer Robinho has been arrested by police investigating an allegation of sexual assault. 

The Manchester City forward met with police as part of a "criminal investigation", following the alleged attack at a nightclub in Leeds. 

Robinho's spokesman, Chris Nathaniel, said the player "strenuously denied any allegation of wrongdoing". 

West Yorkshire Police confirmed a man was arrested on Tuesday in connection with an alleged incident on 14 January. 

Mr Nathaniel said Brazilian international Robinho met with police, as pre-arranged, as part of the criminal investigation and later released on bail. 

"He strenuously denies any allegation of wrongdoing or criminality and is happy to co-operate with the police if further required," he said. 

Robinho, whose full name is Robson de Souza, joined Manchester City from Real Madrid in September for Â£32.5 million, making him Britain's most expensive player.

----------


## Katy

What now, first he does a bunk back to Brazil from the training camp now a sex assault, he's more hassle than he is worth. 

I wonder if he will start this evening.

----------


## miccisy

Im sorry to say this and some people might think im being cruel but im just being honest. Nowadays young girls see a footballer, sleep with them and then cry rape. Think of all the publicity she will get and i bet she sells her story to all the papers. At the end of the day some women see rich people as their income. 

I know this might not always be the case and it may have happened but the only people that know the truth are her and him. It seems the woman is always beleived when they cry rape and it must be annoying for famous people because even though it may be found out that she is lying people will still always say that he did it.

I think people should not judge straight away when something like this happens.

Sorry for saying it but thats just how i feel.

----------

Chloe O'brien (31-01-2009)

----------


## Katy

no i that is my opinion as well, it does look bad as he left the training camp for Brazil but that proves nothing, that night in the club it was a popular student noght that is known for attracting celebrites and footballers. IT would have been easy for someone to cry rape 

In English law though he is innocent until proen guilty one if the principles it is built upon and i think because of who he is, then he isnt getting this, people assume already he did it

someone came up to me today and was said whats its like having a rapist on the team you support, he hasnt been found guilty yet until he has, he shouldnt be labelled.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Miccsy I agree with what you say. We had this discussion in work today an we thought the same that the female is more likely to be crying wolf to get media attention. I am not defending him maybe he did sleep with this girl despite having a stunning girlfriend but I doubt it was rape and I will be surprised if she is not on page 3 of next weeks daily star.

----------

